# @Hand: To-Do & Task List **On Sale**



## RobotZeppole (Apr 23, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
**Only 99 cents for a Limited Time!**

https://lh5.ggpht.co..._BVj2bNSwQ=w705

Tired of writing on everyday things like note pads, ruled paper, or ancient scrolls? Step into the 21st Century and start a digital checklist! "But there are many fine digital checklists on the Play Store," you say? With @Hand you'll be getting things done in half the time it used to take you! (results may vary)

- Remind yourself to get off your **** (or sit back on it - that's your choice) with customizable notifications. 
- Don't forget a single detail with additional notes attached right to each task.

- Recently Added:
- Complete User Interface overhaul
- Fully customizable color scheme

@Hand's intuitive touch interface makes checking a task off your list more satisfying and fun than it's ever been. You'll want to get things done just to check them off. With @Hand, managing your day/week/month/life has never been easier or more enjoyable.

https://lh6.ggpht.co...CPK6SK7dH9lzCBw https://lh3.ggpht.co...Kw6K-8CY7-V097L https://lh6.ggpht.co...Yt1-1pgEOYjQ3GY


----------



## RobotZeppole (Apr 23, 2013)

Recently updated.


----------

